# WMP11 v4 -- ndiswrapper -- dhcp -- my experience [SOLVED]

## pgreenwood

2.6.19-gentoo-r5

This is a linksys WMP11 v.4 pci card installed on a Dell Dimension 4100. This is the InPro (Intel) radio. I got the Windows drivers off the disk, but it appears the drivers referenced in the ndiswrapper site are the same ones as on the disk.

The router is a Linksys BEFW11S4. I concluded after much searching there was no native Linux driver for this card so I emerged ndiswrapper and followed the instructions provided therein. I'm using wireless-tools.

```
* Updating module dependencies for 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 ...

[ ok ]

 * Adding module to moduledb.

 * ndiswrapper requires .inf and .sys files from a Windows(tm) driver

 * to function. Download these to /root for example, then

 * run 'ndiswrapper -i /root/foo.inf'. After that you can delete them.

 * They will be copied to the proper location.

 * Once done, please run 'modules-update'.

 * check http://ndiswrapper.sf.net/mediawiki/index.php/List for drivers

 * Look for the following on that page for your driver:

 * Possible Hardware:

 * Please have a look at http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/wiki/

 * for the FAQ, HowTos, Tips, Configuration, and installation

 * information.

 * ndiswrapper devs need support(_hardware_, cash).

 * Don't hesistate if you can help, see http://ndiswrapper.sf.net for details.

 * Attempting to automatically reinstall any Windows drivers

 * you might already have.

>>> net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.33 merged.

>>> Recording net-wireless/ndiswrapper in "world" favorites file...

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

Following these directions I got the *.inf and *.sys files from the driver disk and

placed them in /root/wmp11v4 directory, then

```
Computer01 pat # cd /root/wmp11v4/

Computer01 wmp11v4 # ndiswrapper -i /root/wmp11v4/LSIPNDS.inf

installing lsipnds ...

Computer01 wmp11v4 # ndiswrapper -i /root/wmp11v4/WMP11NDS.inf

installing wmp11nds ...

Computer01 wmp11v4 # ndiswrapper -i /root/wmp11v4/lsbcmnds.inf

installing lsbcmnds ...
```

then

```
Computer01 wmp11v4 # modules-update

 * Updating /etc/modules.conf ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Updating /etc/modprobe.conf ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Updating modules.dep ...                                               [ ok ]

Computer01 wmp11v4 #
```

Following the directions from https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=125627

```
pat@Computer01 ~ $ sudo ndiswrapper -l

lsbcmnds : driver installed

lsipnds : driver installed

        device (17FE:2120) present

wmp11nds : driver installed

pat@Computer01 ~ $ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper

pat@Computer01 ~ $
```

```
pat@Computer01 ~ $ dmesg

....

ndiswrapper version 1.33 loaded (preempt=no,smp=yes)

ndiswrapper: driver lsipnds (Linksys,07/09/2003,3.01.7.2003) loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 3

PCI: setting IRQ 3 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:0a.0[A] -> Link [LNKG] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

ndiswrapper: using IRQ 3

wlan0: ethernet device <MAC address>  using NDIS driver: lsipnds, version: 0x30001, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'Wireless-B PCI

Adapter', 17FE:2120.5.conf

ndiswrapper (set_encr_mode:694): setting encryption mode to 0 failed (00010003)

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA; AES/CCMP with WPA
```

Everything seemed to load without complaint. The card does not seem to work with dhcp. (But see edit below.) It complained when I tried to set a key but the effort to set a key appears necessary to the association.

I use 64-bit encryption. It seems encryption must be on at the router to enable association. No matter what I did, until I set the router to require 64 bit encryption and threw the key at it from the client

```
sudo iwconfig wlan0 key <ten-byte 64-bit key> open
```

I couldn't get the card to associate with the router.

Once I had the card associated and the IP address crammed I disabled encryption at the router as I couldn't communicate over the route I'd set. When I did that, I lost association. Then I 

```
sudo iwconfig wlan0 ap <the mac address of the ap>
```

and I was once again associated and able to ping the router through the route I'd set.

For security I may have to allow only designated mac addresses to get thru to my router.

I hope this helps someone. I've built several Debian boxes and really only one Gentoo box (this one). Gentoo's documentation and community is top-notch! Is Debian second? Too close to call!

[Edit] Security is by MAC addresses. When I rebooted with the ethernet cable unplugged wlan0 was detected, registered and an ip address was assigned by dhcpcd. The card is working fine but without encryption.

----------

